# Buying meat online?



## DJ21 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm looking to save money by buying good USDA meat in bulk. Does anyone buy meat online?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bro sams club is the best/biggest steak prices for the size u get. Seriously i cut the steaks down the center and it equals one regular steak/ Not to mention they sale stuffed salmon with crab meat inside. Thjats some good shit


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

usda is abroad term bro is it at least select?  here are the grades for meat commonly sold

Prime- top grade - heavy marbled meat, young cattle

Choice - excellent young cattle, some marbling of the meat

Select - minimal marbling older cattle but not too old

There is a grade below which is usually sold as usda approved meat.  crap IMO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2012)

Get to know the local butcher. Let him know you eat 4lbs of meat per day. He'll help you out.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get to know the local butcher. Let him know you eat 4lbs of meat per day. He'll help you out.


Yep. I have gone to the same butcher forever. I walk in and he has my stuff ready.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2012)

i need to find a good butcher....


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 23, 2012)

SAMs club really dose have some good as choice meats for good prices.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

I go to sams, honestly bro they are fair but nothing special on prices.  I can do much better shopping the sales at the local supermarkets.

 Just be ready to jump when those T-bones go out for 4.99 lb  or NY strips at $4.99

I have been slacking lately with karen here full time but now that I am a "housewife" I can clip coupons and shop the sales with other house wives lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure where you guys all live, but around us you can go to farms and buy sides cut and wrapped, averages less than 3 bucks a pound cut and wrapped. That is for organic (non gmo) beef, steaks burger and all.

We also get whole hogs..


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 23, 2012)

I buy my shit on base... Dirt cheap... But sams club is perty decent too...


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Yeah only reason I don't go to sams is because it's too far from where I live. I do have a costco membership but they can be pricey.

Only thing close enough to a local butcher is kinders. They're expensive though! 

Thus the reason why I would like to buy online to save money.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2012)

I found these little steaks called "DENVER CUTS" its like a little strip of heaven and so cheep you can get it for like 4 bucks a pound they look like little NY strips just have the butcher cut you as many as you need for the week I have him cut like 15 steaks and its no more then 20 bucks its a cut off of the chuck roast but its not fatty at all so banging


----------



## curls (Jul 24, 2012)

Go to your local farmers market and ask around.  They will know where to find great small and large family farms.  No middle man to push the price up for quality meat.  If you are on a budget even the stew meat is good since it is fresh from the farm.  Here is one place I get meat from, this is there email to me.  

It is just about time to start making a commitment towards getting best annual meat deals of the year.  During the months of July and August we will be taking 1/2 cow pre-orders for pick up in either September or October.   Basically it works like this:
1) You email me and tell me you are serious about getting a 1/2 cow for the fall.
2) You also make a $100 non-refundable deposit to Beam Family Farms to let us know you are really serious(by August 20th)... also let us know the month you want it.
3) Then you either come to our farm for pick up -- or we deliver to your home (Only $20 delivery fee within 50 miles of our farm during September and October!)
4) All beef comes frozen in our standard vacuum sealed packs in the same small family sizes.-- example if you get 80 lbs of hamburger - it will come in 80 vacuum sealed packages just like you buy at the market from us currently.


You have choices in what you get in a half cow.  The best value is to get our Stress Free 1/2 deal it is $1225 for guaranteed 200 lbs of ready to cook meat.  You can find the details of what is in it on our website or see  at bottom of email.  Again this is the best value for the money because it is easiest on us. -- you can "down-grade" any item in the Stress Free cow deal to hamburger or stew-beef.  And if you come to the farm you can help select the roasts for you package too.

However if you want your steaks cut to extra thick or want some other special cut off the animal, we can get a half or whole cow cut however you would like it.  Just fill out the attached form with cutting instructions.  Prices will vary based on how big the actual animal weighs.  You will pay $4.25 / hanging weight... for the same 200 lbs of beef you will pay somewhere around $1350.  




The Stress-Free ½ Cow Package Deal – $1225

8 lbs -16 Ribeyes -  cut 1” thick                                    
8 lbs – 16 NY Strips – cut ¾” thick                               
4 lbs – 16 Filet Mignon – cut 1.25” thick                       
1 lb – 1 Flank Steak                                                       
1 lb – 2 Skirt Steak                                                         
5 lbs – 5 Packs Sirloin Fajitas Strips                             
13 lbs – 8 Cubed Steaks – 4 piece/pack                         
20 lbs – 12 Stew beef – 1.5 lb / package                        
10 lbs – 4 Beef Arm Roast – 2.5 lb each                         
10 lbs – 4 Sirloin Tip Roast – 2.5 lb each   
10 lbs – 4 Chuck Roast – 2.5 lb each                      
4 lbs – 2 Eye of Round Roast – 2 lb each   
2.5 lbs - l Brisket                                                                 
1 lb – Liver                                                                          
5 lbs – 5 Chorizo Sausage – 4 links/ pack                        
5 lbs – 5 Summer Sausage – 4 links/pack                                       
80-95 lbs – Hamburger 1 lb packages                        
  Vacuum Sealed Ready To Cook Total Weight   =  200 lbs
 Luke Beam
luke@bffbeef.com
Beam Family Farms
704.538.1419
BFFBeef.com


----------

